# Ucsweepingtx



## UCsweepingTX (May 13, 2015)

Can anyone give a ballpark rate for sweeping 400 space parking lot with 10 islands once a week ?


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

That's a tough question to answer. If you know how long it'll take you just pluck in your hourly rate and multiply by the time it'll take you. $125/hr x 1.5 hrs = $187.50

If you don't know your efficiency rate then you're going to be shooting at a blind target. I can sweep an area the size of a football field in 1 hour so knowing that helps me bid competitively.


----------



## UCsweepingTX (May 13, 2015)

Thanks Camden your info helped me.


----------

